# Give me your top five halloween songs



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Well there are so many but here are some I really like -
Alice Cooper - Man Behind the Mask
Charlie Daniels Band - Legend Of Woolie Swamp
Jim Stafford - Swamp Witch
Napolean XII - There Coming to Take me Away
Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl, Munsters theme
RedBone - Witch Queen of New Orleans
Metallica - Enter The Sandman


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

"Time Warp" from Rocky Horror Show is one of our favorites.
"This Is Halloween" is right up there at the top.
For your purpose the theme from "The Munsters" has a good beat and is recognizable (and you can do it in the memory of Yvonne De Carlo).
My other favorites are 1930s and 40s jazz tunes...


----------



## TuzlaRuja (Oct 9, 2006)

1. Anything from the Dark Shadows Soundtrack.
2. Remember the awesome singing quartet skellies that someone posted? That lady who sang the Headless Horseman Song (I like that a tad better than Bing's version).
3. Anything from this CD, Classics from the Crypt. I have a different version of the CD but the same songs.
4. Uhhhhh...drawing a blank here, all I can think of is the Dr. Demento compilations...

Check out the list from Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Halloween_songs


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Wow that's quite a list on wikpedia. It'd be cool to try and hunt down all of those songs, and make a compilation of them all. It'd probabaly take about 20 CDs though.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

What i have on my own homemade CD is 

1. Frankenstein
2. Dont Fear The Reaper
3. Mr Crowley
4. Number of the Beast 
5. Hells Bells

ironmaiden


----------

